# Amp install



## '09 Sentra (Feb 5, 2010)

Where can i pass through the firewall to run my power line for my amplifier? Thanks!


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

'09 Sentra said:


> Where can i pass through the firewall to run my power line for my amplifier? Thanks!


Behind your air filter box there's a bunch of existing wires going to the inside. It's very tight and small but you can manage to squeeze a piece thru with some imagination. If you can't, you can remove your air intake, battery, and then the air filter box and you'll see it clearly.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 30, 2009)

The uppper model Sentra actually comes with a factory amp installed under the front passenger seat. You might check if your car's harness has the connections already.

More info here:
http://www.********.com/FSM/Sentra/2009_Sentra/AV.pdf
-- replace ******** with n i c o c l u b (no spaces) --


----------



## '09 Sentra (Feb 5, 2010)

great thanks!


----------

